# Memory



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

Both Motorola and VZW state that this device is supposed to have 16 GB internal...I'm showing 8....anybody else?


----------



## garywojdan81 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, 8gb for storage, 4gb for apps & the remainder for the system.


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah and the way it's partitioned off, it acts a lot like the RAZR2 V8's internal memory ironically (it had 2gb of internal) in that it shows up to the system, and any file explorers, as an internal SD card


----------

